# Eastbourne Lifeboat, Jane Holland ...



## Worldspan

The Jane Holland entered service at Eastbourne in 1929 and was shot up at Dunkirk in 1940. Later found adrift, she was repaired and re-entered service at Eastbourne. Her last service launch was on 26 Nov 1948 and she subsequently went into the reserve before being sold in (????). Apparently she was renamed ‘Reporter’ and was last seen in Liverpool in (????). The Eastbourne RNLI have no more details and neither does Poole. 

There are some good pix at http://eastbournernli.org.uk/Stationhistory.html

Can anyone pse help with further information?

Thanks in advance.

W


----------



## Watson47

Can't help with present location, but a littl more information courtesy of the 'Lifeboat Enthusiasts Society Handbook' ...

RNLB Jane Holland (ON-673)
Built 1922
On station at Selsey 1922-1929
On Station at Eastbourne 1929-1949
Relief Fleet 1949-1953

Last reported as yacht 'Recorder' at Birkenhead Docks 1960.

I wonder if its too much to hope that she is still intact.

Also from the archives, a photo after RNLB Jane Holland was recovered from the Channel, post Dunkirk, complete with some 500 bullet holes .. !

They don't make 'em like they used to .. ! Good old double-diagonal mahogany.


----------



## Worldspan

*Jane Holland ...*

Thanks for filling in the missing dates.

I'd really like to know what happened to this lifeboat!

W


----------



## Watson47

I must have forgotten to put in a link to the photo ...

http://www.a-placeintime.co.uk/Waters edgeFrame1Source1.htm


----------

